# Name That Mix!



## axelsmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Our five and a half month old puppy Axel is a Vizsla mix. He had four different owners in his short three month life before we adopted him, so we know very little about his background. We do know that we love him more than anything and that he was meant to be a part of our family!

Lately, we've realized he is going to be quite a bit smaller than a standard Vizsla and are beginning to get very curious about what other breed he might be mixed with.

We'd love to get your opinions and ideas. What do you think Axel's mix is?

Shhh... don't tell him he is not full Vizsla! He is very proud to be part V and very good at being a velcro dog!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AW1X0WovG60BnNfw9JlSuvXK3IZ61K5pKrPnp1z44BY?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6-WJBCRoIWukp_z1G5eNoPXK3IZ61K5pKrPnp1z44BY?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RI-VQkzqUYZUO840gPG9FfXK3IZ61K5pKrPnp1z44BY?feat=directlink

(Sorry about the links... I was having issues with embedding.)

For more photos and information, visit http://jakeandtobi.blogspot.com/2011/06/puppy-love.html


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

He looks a little bit Beagle ish. Maybe a V-Beagle cross??


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya I see a lot of beagle in him too!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought Beagle as well.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a Beagle before Mac...he looks very Beagle like!

You can always do a DNA test to determine....I don't think they cost much


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd put money on a beagle


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Whatever he is...he is just gorgeous!!!!! ;D


----------



## axelsmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Ozkar!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

First picture looks like a Beagle/Vizsla mix.
Second picture looks just too cute.
Third picture is looks typical Viszla


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone else Vizsla/Beagle! Super cute!!! My Mona does the same flips on the grass!! ;D

Enjoy him to the fullest!!!

Veronica


----------



## MDMatt (May 12, 2010)

I see mostly Beagle. Are you sure it's a Vizsla mix? Other than the coat color, I see no Vizsla characteristics. The feet especially don't look like a Vizsla. Are the webbed? The head and face look entirely like a Beagle.


----------



## axelsmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, he is definitely part Vizsla. We know that one of his parents was a V. His feet are VERY webbed! Took him to the vet today and he agreed with you guys. Vizsla/Beagle mix. We are going to start calling him a Vizsgle.


----------

